# Peerless Predator Soons & Blades on WKYC



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/20...roducts?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice video Tom you make quality blades.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

very inspiring!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Buy Peerless Predator!

Nuff Said!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

What a great story, Tom. After looking at your site, I do believe you'll be hearing from me very soon!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great story. Great looking blades! I wish you continued success!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that's what I call lure building!

Very nice article on your work and your fishing.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

That's awesome to take "scrap" and turn it into a new business venture. Pretty impressive.


----------

